# Thunderbolt 770 MSL evtl. Verkauf



## Oouu (13. April 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich nahezu ausschließlich mit meinem Hardtail und dem Gravelbike unterwegs bin, reift die Überlegung das Fully zu veräußern.
Es handelt sich um ein 2016-er Thunderbolt 770 MSL in der Rahmengröße L.
Bereifung ist gerade neu gekommen (Conti) und die Bremse wurde umgebaut auf neuere XT (4-Kolben vorne). Die Laufräder wurden gegen DT-Swiss getauscht, nachdem eines vor 3 Jahren gerissen war. Gabelservice wurde letztes Jahr gemacht, es wurde dieses Jahr noch nicht bewegt :-(
Zustand ist wirklich einwandfrei, es gibt weder irgendwas verschlissenes noch irgendeinen Wartungsstau.

Ansonsten sieht man die Ausstattung ja auch hier:





__





						Thunderbolt
					

Lightning fast, the Thunderbolt is our vision of a perfect XC-trail bike.




					resources.bikes.com
				




Was denkt ihr, was man dafür noch verlangen kann?


----------

